# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Tormenta severa en Sevilla Octubre 2014

## embalses al 100%

En mi ausencia, tuvimos un maravilloso otoño con la visita de varias borrascas que nos dejaron en varias ocasiones tormentas que dejaron a su vez una acumulación de agua alta en poco tiempo. Causando diversas inundaciones como quedó reflejado en los medios de comunicación.
La que repercusión causó fue la del Viernes 10 de Octubre, donde en tan solo una hora(06:30-07:30) se acumularon 55L/m2, dejando calles y cruces completamente anegados y llenos de agua. Gente atrapadas en sus vehiculos, autobuses urbanos inundados en plena marcha, etc. No he creado este tema solo para recordar los hechos, sino para poneros unas fots de mi colección y las más buenas de internet. Algún video tambien.





















Sigue...

----------

F. Lázaro (07-feb-2015),FEDE (07-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (07-feb-2015),REEGE (07-feb-2015),sergi1907 (07-feb-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto es todo por mi parte, ahora pongo las más resaltables de internet. Muchas Gracias

----------

FEDE (07-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (07-feb-2015),Jonasino (07-feb-2015),REEGE (07-feb-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya os dejo tranquilos con estas fotos.









Saludos a todos, ya estoy de vuelta!  :Smile:

----------

aberroncho (07-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (07-feb-2015),FEDE (07-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (07-feb-2015),Jonasino (07-feb-2015),REEGE (07-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Saludos a todos, ya estoy de vuelta!


Me alegro!!  :Smile:

----------

